# 2016 Skips Predator Days



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Our Hunt will be the weekend of the 21st to 23rd of Oct---Anyone wanting a Hunt Flyer I'll send you one--last year Hunters will get one in the mail soon--A BIG THANKS TO ALL OF THE SPONSORS LAST YEAR with out you Guys and Gals it wouldn't be the Great time it is Thanks again-------skip*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of these years I hope to make it there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always looking forward for the reports of Skip's events.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

i will be glad to sponsor it again this year Skip, as I am sure the other call makers will also.

i better order more reeds, I just had an order for 40 keychain calls from a guy at Ultimate Predator.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait for the pics... It's been many years since I have been to the UP... I remember buying beer at a tavern, we were all under age and depending on how old you looked, that's how they charged you for the beer, we paid anywhere from $18 to $28 for a case of Budweiser.... ????


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope I can make it there this year. Getting a new job of any sort and hope it works out.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not miss your hunt for any thing put me down for some calls and lanyards


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This year's Hunt flyer*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Great times

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok lets hear the results, inquiring minds want to know---boomer LOL


----------

